# Recommendations for rafting with young kids?



## markfortcollins (Aug 20, 2015)

This will be our first legit season of rafting. We are a family of 4 with two young (and active) boys ages 6 and 4. We plan to stay with class I/II rivers this first year to ease into things. One concern we have is the amount of boat time on flat water relating to the kids getting bored/restless. They love the outdoors and camping/fishing... But when boredom sets in, it is no fun for anyone. Any recommendations on how to keep things fun on long stretches of flat water? Any funny or horror stories out there from other parents? Really want to make river experiences be positive for the kids from the get go. Planning some overnights in Canyon Country but don't want to bite off more than we can chew...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Toys, waterfights, swimming off the boat, and frequent stops if need be. We pushed ours a little bit last summer and did about 27 miles in 2 days on the lower Deschutes. It is a pretty fast river though, and we were able to make some miles. Finding other families with kids helps, we have been blessed with some great families to hang out with. Even some of the people we boat with that don't have kids are great and work around our kids sometimes. My kids are 5 and 7 right now, the 7 year old has 4 seasons under his belt and the 5 year old has 3 seasons. The first couple years were 7 mile day trips (or less). I hope to get them on some more overnight trips this summer, and we will see how they do. Having 2 helps if they get along.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Super soakers


----------



## FallingH20 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Kids will adapt.*

We're not rafters, per se, but we started ours off at about two on the floor of a canoe. Ours particularly enjoyed wildlife, so trips that had a sunset portion were a real favorite. I'd echo the advice about toys, swimming, etc., and would suggest a trip but I'm new to this part of the country. 
Oh, yeah. Get the kids PFD's with handles and crotch straps. We had one bounce out of the boat. Makes rescue easier. Helmets are not a bad idea either in rapids.
It couldn't have been too bad. There are two generations of raft guides in the family.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

The river kid in our group started at age 4. She's 16 now and taking over the oars on her mom's cataraft more & more each summer. She'll be wanting her own raft soon i think 

Her mom & grandpa played "I Spy" a lot when she was little. She loved looking for stuff on shore and in the river. In camp, small plastic toys & buckets kept her occupied for hours. She loved doing the dishes when she was little. Give them some camp chores to be in charge of.

Getting your kids out in the wilderness is so awesome. Teaches them that fun can be had away from the computer & video games. Also teaches them to be good stewards of the outdoors.


----------



## jkr61 (Mar 13, 2015)

Last year we did labyrinth canyon with a 5,9, and 12 year old. The couple with the two younger ones brought a couple paddleboards. All three kids just cruised up and down the river basically going raft to raft and hanging out. The main rule was they had to stay between the rafts- couldn't fall behind or get ahead and of course life jackets. This was also a true flat water trip. We all had a blast and it allowed them a lot of freedom.


----------



## markfortcollins (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for the advice so far. We are planning a Labyrinth trip this year also and with all the flat water I am concerned that the kids will get a bit too restless. We are going with another family with two children around the same age so that should be fun for them. Camp, side hikes, lunchtime, etc I'm not concerned with. SUP sounds interesting and we will grab some super soakers too. Any other fun river toy recommendations are welcomed. 😀. Thanks again! As a long time whitewater kayaker, the last thing I want is for a negative raft experience for the kids. I love rivers and hope they tap into the same outdoor experience as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I have let kids as young as 6 row the boat with great success on class 1 and 2(balance your oars as light as possible). Last year’s Smith river trip had 7 kids 5-13 years old that all got to learn how to row. Bouncing the boat *gently* off a rock or 2 will always get a squeal of joy, but you might want to get a little more experience yourself before trying that one. Geocaching https://www.geocaching.com/playon on a river with that option is really fun and gives them a break off the boat or you can hide your own cache at camp (follow all rules). Float fishing can be entertaining. Letting them make their own pizzas can be fun (with a little parental help), baking a cake and S’mores of course. Have a contest to see who can find the most trash (with a prizes for first and second place) make sure you do not win.
http://www.stupidguidetricks.com/Bits%20Pages/pdfs/Recipes/flipovercake.pdf 
What I’m saying for the most part is to find ways to allow them to become participants if they want to, not passengers. If they say ‘can I help’ unless it is dangerous for them to do so say yes even if it means more work for you. After a few trips you will have rafting partners to raft with.
That is my 2 cents worth.
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

One more thought. Shade for on the boat if it is hot is a must have.


----------



## jonseim (May 27, 2006)

We've got a 5 and 2 year old that came on 10 days of trips last year. They were 2 and 4. A three night on the San Juand and a bunch of day trips around here, mostly pumphouse to Rancho or Two Bridges. 
Stream machine water guns are awesome. I'm going to put some handles in the front bay for them to hold on to when riding the waves. If you have someone with a ducky or other boat, the change of scenery is nice for sure. 
We may come run the Poudre this year as a day trip, love to meet up if you want to.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I have two boys, 5 and 7 and they love the river. We started them very early and so I guess they just got used to boat time without even knowing it. With that said they almost always have a fishing rod in hand. When they were young they did not have hooks just floating lures without hooks. They loved it, kept them busy and they learned how to cast and such but I can't get away without hooks now. The other things we had were nets, somethimes butterfly type sometimes coarser for catching minnows. They also always love clear plastic bottles that they can catch aquatic critters in. 

This year I'm looking for a cheap ducky or SUP to bring along as they get do bored a little easier. You know been there done that type thing, especially when fishing is bad or not an option. 

Stop a lot and get them out on shore and build driftwood forts, play in sand, skip rocks, etc. They find the damndest games out of the simplest things it's really amazing. They like helping/learning to row. Water guns are great but can be really annoying too and of coarse if it's cold and wet they're kind of out. Sling shots allow them to launch pebbles at things in good or bad weather, but of course fellow boaters and wildlife are off limits.

We also play a lot of "I spy" when things are slow. That helps keep them learning about their surroundings - it's amazing the questions it brings up and discussions that eat up time and teach them at the same time. 

For longer trips we don't generally bring many toys from home as we found they usually didn't use them. Sticks, rocks, mud clods and plastic bottles all got used heavily. I think the best thing to bring is imagination - use your own but encourage theirs - I think you'll be surprised at what they come up with.


oh yeah - one more thing: We also work on reading water a lot. Ask them what's going on up a head and where we want to go. Let them make the decisions and see what happens (wihin reason of course). It keeps them engaged and they get into it. We then carry it to what do we need to do with the oars - have them help. We even get them each to run an oar which can be really fun - or frusterating. But it helps them learn that they have to work as a team. This rowing related stuff keeps them super busy for a while and is slowly teaching them the intricacies of reading water and rowing. But they get bored and frusterated pretty quickly so we mix it in as necessary.


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

My youngest is 8 and has gone done Deso 2 yrs in a row. I just asked him your question and he says water guns (super soaker), beach tows, IK's, and SUP's. My daughter (11) naps a bit due to these later than normal nights. 

Like Cataraft Girl said, getting the kids unplugged and moving at the pace of the river cannot be appreciated enough. That and the lessons of hard work, hard play, and resiliency is priceless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

Not toy related but we bring a day tripper mini groover for on the water emergencies that can't be resolved with a swim. I can even remember bringing her mini potty while we were potty training...


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

We've got a 8 and 3 boys. Sandy beaches and toys, while on the river keep it interesting I've found with oldest it's never a bad time to point out river hazards and safety issues it keeps him interested and entertained. If you ever make it to the RFV, upper c, or a Utah run hit me up.

You know, Frederick Fucking Chopin.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Little nets for catching tadpoles and the like, crayfish trap is fun too. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

As I remember these were the lifesavers-- rainboots or muck boots - warm feet equals happy kids
We rigged up a gear loft in the front floor and so I could put them down "in the hole" for naps and it kept them out of the splash of the self bailer.
Their favorite game was putting glow sticks on the end of a fishing line at night and casting into the river. 
When they were really little I put a big carabiner on their lifejacket so it was easier to keep hold of them in rapids.
Big sun hats I bought these huge things from dharma trading and we tie dyed them each summer. You couldn't lose them and they didn't sunburn.


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

Sun hats, shade, other kids their age, and SNACKS. Lots and lots of snacks. It's amazing how just giving them something to eat keeps up their energy and keeps them entertained. For whatever reason fed kids are able to use their imagination and come up with really creative ideas while out rafting and camping.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

OregonRafter said:


> Sun hats, shade, other kids their age, and SNACKS. Lots and lots of snacks. It's amazing how just giving them something to eat keeps up their energy and keeps them entertained. For whatever reason fed kids are able to use their imagination and come up with really creative ideas while out rafting and camping.


That is probly some of the best advice ever. Fed child equals happy child!
Somebody once told me the percent of your body's calories that are used to power the brain, it was astronomical!!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Incidentally, works great for adults also. You can usually just feed them, and they stop whining at you!


----------



## doughboy (Mar 23, 2009)

elkhaven said:


> I have two boys, 5 and 7 and they love the river. We started them very early and so I guess they just got used to boat time without even knowing it. With that said they almost always have a fishing rod in hand. When they were young they did not have hooks just floating lures without hooks. They loved it, kept them busy and they learned how to cast and such but I can't get away without hooks now. The other things we had were nets, somethimes butterfly type sometimes coarser for catching minnows. They also always love clear plastic bottles that they can catch aquatic critters in.
> 
> This year I'm looking for a cheap ducky or SUP to bring along as they get do bored a little easier. You know been there done that type thing, especially when fishing is bad or not an option.
> 
> ...


Slingshots are a lot more fun shooting at wildlife.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Just make sure you leave ALL electronic devices at home. A video game is not the solution to boredom on such trips.

Bring buckets and shovels and pumps and squirt guns and umbrellas and paco pads and good snacks and art materials and books and bocci and good hiking shoes and hydra-paks. Each kid eventually earns the right to carry a pocket knife. I carry a swing set-up with me. 

I set my kids up with their own ammo boxes at an early age. They choose their own spray paint color schemes and I help them build little cardboard dividers for tooth brush and sun screen and camera and flashlights and batteries and all that ammo can stuff. Get them their own dry bags too. In other words, teach them to take care of their own stuff.

Encourage proper use of the toilet and the importance of good hygiene. Make sure they know how to wash dishes and set up tents. But have them sleep under stars whenever possible.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

DoStep said:


> Just make sure you leave ALL electronic devices at home. A video game is not the solution to boredom on such trips.
> 
> Bring buckets and shovels and pumps and squirt guns and umbrellas and paco pads and good snacks and art materials and books and bocci and good hiking shoes and hydra-paks. Each kid eventually earns the right to carry a pocket knife. I carry a swing set-up with me.
> 
> ...


Ten pages worth of good info in one post, awesome! Thanks, these will be put to good use!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

DoStep said:


> I carry a swing set-up with me.


This reminded me......a hammock. Our kids have entertained themselves for hours in a hammock.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Setup the boat with a shady place to nap or read. The little ones get tired quickly. If you are doing overnights use a pee bucket so the kids aren't wandering down to the water to pee in the dark. Good for drunk adults also.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

How about brining a card board box on the river? It is the ultimate toy! Adults are basically big kid's, and kid's are basically like little drunken midget's much of the time( at least the ones I used to teach to ski were! )


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> One more thought. Shade for on the boat if it is hot is a must have.


Yes to this! A bimini is the shit. Also, if they are napping on the boat, 4 clamps and some material to put up as side shade can help. We use sarongs on our bodies and for the clamped curtains. A SUP can be a great way for adults to take the little ones off the raft for a change of pace. A kid's kayak can be great for them too. 2 summers ago my 5 year old grandson brought his on the San Juan and 5 kids on that trip took their first kayak strokes. Awesome. That trip was in August which required extra work to keep us all adequately shaded and cool but it allowed the kids to swim a bunch without getting cold. Life jackets, of course. Also, life jackets required anytime the kids are playing on the shore near the water. Try to pick camps without steep drop offs into the rio. No playing just upstream of the tied off rafts if there is any current. One other thing that I have not seen happen, and hope I never do, but kids tend to congregate on the front of the raft. If you hit a blind rock in a shallow muddy rio they could end up being thrown forward off the boat and then run over by said boat. Worth keeping in mind. If there are very young ones along, we always have one dedicated adult per child. The rower doesn't count. As they get older that ratio can change but kids need constant monitoring on river trips. And... when setting up camp, or anytime at camp really, its good for kids to learn to help but sometimes one pied piper adult leading the kid pack for a walk or a game can allow the parents to set up camp efficiently with a lot less stress on the family system(s). Grandparents can be very useful in this capacity if you are so lucky as to have a river rat in that generation. All river time is good time but when I'm out there with my kids and grand kids... wonderful.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Phil U. said:


> One other thing that I have not seen happen, and hope I never do, but kids tend to congregate on the front of the raft. If you hit a blind rock in a shallow muddy rio they could end up being thrown forward off the boat and then run over by said boat.


 I haven't had this happen but it reminds me of a similar scenario I have seen, more than once. Remind everyone, young or old, that if they are inexperienced to remain seated until you get your raft tight to shore. Kids are usually anxious to get ashore. An unexpected bump can easily send them head first over the front. If I have a capable passenger, I will send them with the rope. Otherwise, I will do it myself while everyone else remains seated.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Snacks and layers for unexpected weather 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Grand Canyon of the Stikin is a great starter run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## CO_Clint (Jul 14, 2013)

Cool Snickers mini-bars in the ice chest keep people happy.

Also, we paddle our boat (mostly my wife and I), but we let the 3 kids help out as much as they are willing. Keeps them engaged and burns off some Snickers calories...


----------



## jamwin33 (May 20, 2008)

All good info - can't add much more - IKs are great - get them paddling as soon as they can (and you are comfortable with it). Keep them safe, happy, and engaged and you will have a blast. Upper San Juan (bluff to mex hat) and labrynth are excellent starters for kids.

The only other advice I would have is start them early, and go as often as you can. I started my boys when they were 6 and 8, and now they're in their 20s and I have to bring three boats to the river 'cause they each want to row their own. The best part is they're in their 20s and it's still okay to vacation with the parents, as long as we're headin' to the river.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

jamwin33 said:


> ...The best part is they're in their 20s and it's still okay to vacation with the parents, as long as we're headin' to the river.


Successful parenting in my book.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Lots of good ideas here. We've been doing multi day trips with ours since 18mos and I've found that if you keep them comfortable, they can easily find ways to have fun for a full day on a raft. The keys for us were a Bimini for shade, lots of dry towels, warm clothes and rain jackets and lots of snack breaks. The main thing is keep them comfortable and fed. They'll figure out the rest. 

They spend a lot of time rowing the raft (if we're not in a hurry), hopping between boats in our group, swimming, fishing, playing with squirt guns, and paddling a blow-up Kmart raft. Also, break up the day with lunch on a cool beach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Pick easy river miles, give yourself time to stop at cool stuff, like awesome swimming holes and cool beaches. Days that went bad for us usually revolve around getting a late start and or picking too long of a float. I'm a newer boater myself I still suck at estimating how long a section will take. I also marvel at how fast commercial guides navigate honestly I can never keep up so when asking advice from a guide I always add time. They are pros and know how to follow every current. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

I have an 11 year old who's been on the water since he was 18 mos and an almost 2 year old whose first trip was 5 days on the Juan at 6 weeks old. 

With that kind of age span, this is what I've learned:

1. Lots of snacks- our kids will boat hop until they've eaten everyone out of snacks.
2. The right kind of toys- things they don't usually use at home are good as well as favorites like stuffed animals for comfort. We like kites and bubbles since they make the most of a headwind. Glow in the dark or light up balls are fun for games of pass down the flat water.
3. Lots of snacks- the rule is that your kids will rather eat what other people brought than what you brought, so plan on trades.
4. Shade- a must have, especially for little ones who can't swim solo yet.
5. Lots of snacks- they will eat at least 3 times as much as they do at home, especially if they are boys.
6. Water- drink it, swim in it, splash them with it, drink more of it. DRINK MORE WATER!
7. A well-organized boat- Know that the diapers, extra socks, wipes, spare PFD, and snacks are easily accessible throughout the day. Plan a "play area"- for the littlest littles this is the footwell lined with dry bags; for bigger littles, this is a pile of gear in the back, a deck up front or a SUP or IK. 
8. Snacks- nothing fixes the problem like food, especially a new and unique flavor or treat.

I think the most important thing I've learned is that they may not love it as much as you do every time and that has to be OK. Don't be heartbroken if they don't love it the first time out. They will either grow into it, or they won't, but either way, someday they will appreciate the effort you made to give them a unique experience. SYOTR, Kjirsten


----------

